# Just Started!



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

I've been living in Tiger Point, Gulf Breeze for 14+ years and decided to start wade gigging for flounder this year..... Should I wade on the sound side? The bay side? or.....Joe Patti's?

Any advice....not doing so well......

Thanks!
Ole Joe

[email protected]


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This time of year the gulf is good. North winds will lay down the surf.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

The sound should be good too towards the pass wading if the fall runs started, which with all this cold weather it should be anytime now.


----------



## Boatlessluke (May 14, 2014)

The soundside can be good if there is enough water, the grass can drive you crazy but there are some big fish over there. The bayside holds some fish too, the gulf will probably be where you get the most fish in a night on a north wind for a couple of days. It will most likely take a while to get some habits down, its a lot of trial and error. I learned that even if you don't see fish and you see prints that information is a win because you have some idea of when to narrow it down to but overall it will take a lot of trial and error. Gigging is addicting so watch out!!


----------

